# Tourist visa



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I want to visit Germany. My question is that I have relatives who are German citizens and currently living in Germany. Can my relatives help me to get a tourist visa from Germany? 
Can I get a 3 months tourist visa? It will be my first visit to EU. 
I can't speak German and am not sure English will be enough in Germany. So I may also want to visit an English country if possible. Is it possible for me to visit to Ireland or UK with a visa given by Germany? Thanks in advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your German relatives can invite you (and vouch for you not overstaying or doing anything illegal - like working), which will increase your chances of getting a visa. Language skills are not required for a social or tourist visit up to 90 days.
UK and Ireland are not members of the Schengen agreement, so you'll need a separate visa to visit them.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

English is fine in Germany as a tourist, and your relatives can just translate for you. Don't know how close to the border your relatives live, but in Holland they speak good English as major films aren't dubbed, but only have Dutch subtitles. It's a good way for them to learn new, random words.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

Thank you very much. I am trying to get of out Turkey and Islam. I am not a muslim even I am trying to stay away from muslims. 

The_Okie, One of my German citizen relatives is currently working at a bank in Holland and I already know Holland is a good place for me. Can I travel to Hollland with the visa given by Germany?


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, the Netherlands share open borders with Germany. There's no passport control whatsoever when you cross the border since they're part of the Schengen Agreement. We also live close to the border and we often stop by to watch movies/go shopping at their kind of American-style outlet malls...I really like visiting Holland!


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I see. That explains how he can travel frequently between Germany and Holland. I should contact him asap to ask for his help in getting a visa. Can you also give an idea on how much money will I need to spend 1 month in Holland or Germany? I think 3,000 euros should be enough to stay in a hostel, for food and traveling by public transportations. So, I will need at least 9,000 euros for 3 months. Isn't it? Thanks.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah around €10k should be enough. Here's a random link I found since I personally have never applied for a Schengen visa since US citizens aren't required to. 

http://www.government.nl/issues/visa-for-the-netherlands-and-the-caribbean-parts-of-the-kingdom/visa-for-the-netherlands-the-schengen-visa/how-to-apply-for-a-schengen-visa


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

The_Okie said:


> Yeah around €10k should be enough. Here's a random link I found since I personally have never applied for a Schengen visa since US citizens aren't required to.
> 
> How to apply for a Schengen visa | Visa | Government.nl


Thank you very much. I read carefully the web page you referred. Yeah, I wish I were born in the US. But no luck. I was born in Turkey and am a citizen of this bad country. I can do nothing with it and I have to live with the label of "Turkish". Anyway, thanks again for the info you shared, helped much.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

You're welcome. And no need to be ashamed of where you come from as long who you are stands above your culture's stereotypes. Every country has its negative stereotypes, but there are kind-hearted and evil people to be found on every corner of this world. Best of luck to you!


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

No there is a need to be ashamed. You think so since you can travel and live around the World easier than me or you're trying to make me feel happier. But reality is reality. We have to face with realities. I have to be ashamed. Thanks again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tobefar77 said:


> No there is a need to be ashamed. You think so since you can travel and live around the World easier than me or you're trying to make me feel happier. But reality is reality. We have to face with realities. I have to be ashamed. Thanks again.


You can find good places in bad countries and bad places in good countries. In the end its yourself you have to rely on. Enjoy the life you've been given 

Jo xxx


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

jojo said:


> You can find good places in bad countries and bad places in good countries. In the end its yourself you have to rely on. Enjoy the life you've been given
> 
> Jo xxx


I can't play Polyanna. You need to live in a bad place first before having an idea. Spain is a developed country. You need to live in a bad place. Spain is not a bad place.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I do believe those of us born into westernized countries are beyond fortunate and don't realize the hard lives people lead in non-developed countries. However, like jojo said, you should think more positively...the fact that it is possible for you to emmigrate is hope in itself. No matter what lifestyle you lead there is always hope, which makes life beautiful.

And, yes, tobefar77, I'm just trying to make you happy, haha. I hate hearing people be all depressed.


----------

